
Mike Tyson Launches Own Bitcoin Wallet Service - prostoalex
http://themerkle.com/news/mike-tyson-launches-own-bitcoin-wallet-service/
======
fist_fuck
Wow, wasn't expecting this headline today!

On the real though, this could absolutely lend some credibility to the BTC
platform. If a bunch of celebrities and high-profile individuals start using
this app, or even just BTC in general maybe it would help people become less
hesitant to consider accepting BTC at their own businesses.

Mike Tyson might be eccentric, but you don't stay rich by making poor choices,
I hope that others realize this so that this app enjoys some popularity.

